# XP bug?



## Nifft (Apr 17, 2010)

I just tried to give Kamikaze Midget some XP, and a sad frowny face showed up next to my comment!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...arcade-does-videogaming-help.html#post5153884

Could someone look into what kind of XP I gave him, and possibly fix it if it's the wrong kind?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Apr 17, 2010)

Weird.  You seem somehow to be able to give negative XP.  That shouldn't be happening!


----------



## Nifft (Apr 17, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Weird.  You seem somehow to be able to give negative XP.  That shouldn't be happening!



 Can you fix it so the XP that I gave KM is not negative?

I was able to give Scott_Rouse positive XP for a previous post in that same thread, and I didn't do anything differently with KM's XP.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 17, 2010)

This is clearly evidence that Nifft has joined the ranks of the life-draining Undead.
Nothing a wooden stake can't fix.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 17, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> This is clearly evidence that Nifft has joined the ranks of the life-draining Undead.
> Nothing a wooden stake can't fix.



 Check my profile picture. I've been an undead abomination for a while now.

Also: stakes only work on vampires. I may just be an average wight guy.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Sammael (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah, you are wearing evening attire, which means you must be a bloodsucker.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 17, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Check my profile picture. I've been an undead abomination for a while now.
> 
> Also: stakes only work on vampires. I may just be an average wight guy.
> 
> Cheers, -- N



Ah, of course!  The tuxedo threw me.  I suppose you can't jump, either.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Weird.  You seem somehow to be able to give negative XP.  That shouldn't be happening!




I see your nefarious plan now Nifft...that's certainly one way to stay on top of the XP count


----------



## Nifft (Apr 18, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I see your nefarious plan now Nifft...that's certainly one way to stay on top of the XP count



 "You must spread some XP around before punishing *renau1g* for exposing your nefarious plan."

"_How did the pop-up window know?_", -- N


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 18, 2010)

This blemish on my name shall not go un-noticed! Penguin! Thou has besmirched me! There shall be a duel at dawn! Central park! Strawberry fields! They will run RED with your avian blood! 

It is peanut butter jelly time, punk.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 18, 2010)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> This blemish on my name shall not go un-noticed! Penguin! Thou has besmirched me! There shall be a duel at dawn! Central park! Strawberry fields! They will run RED with your avian blood!
> 
> It is peanut butter jelly time, punk.



 Mmm, peanut butter. Do you know how delicious it is with freshly sliced banana?

I'll be there. Don't you turn yellow, I shall hear no slippery a-peel.






Cheers, -- N


----------



## renau1g (Apr 18, 2010)

Better watch out Kamikaze....penguins is crazy...Happy Feet was just propaganda from pro-penguin Hollywood to mask their true nature


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 20, 2010)

> Better watch out Kamikaze....penguins is crazy...Happy Feet was just propaganda from pro-penguin Hollywood to mask their true nature



Sure, penguins be crazy. But bananas grow in bunches.

I gots a posse.




A posse with muthafekin' _tophats_.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 20, 2010)

Our dawn duel was a dismal dud.

See, both of us are trolls, and neither could significantly damage the other beyond our respective regenerative capabilities.

Next time, though: *banana flambe*.

Yours in mutual antagonism, -- N


----------



## renau1g (Apr 20, 2010)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> Sure, penguins be crazy. But bananas grow in bunches.
> 
> I gots a posse.
> 
> ...




Sometimes you don't want guys in your posse....like this dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYjalL9_SRI"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------

